# Puerto Rico riding?



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm gonna be in San Juan next month and was wondering what is available in the area. I have done a little research and found Monagas Park. Anyone ridden this? What else is around??


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

In the San Juan area there are no trails with the exeption of Monagas Park. This park has a nice singletrack wih tons of climbing and almost no descends, I hate the whole trail but love the singletrack and sometimes will only ride that section only.

I can recommend Cambalache in Arecibo, Ruta 413 in Rincon, Las Pardas/Bosque Seco in Guanica, any of the many trails in Cabo Rojo.

If you want to hook up and ride some of these trails let me know.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

That's what I thought....I've been near Cambalache when we went to the array and have driven past the Olympic area on the way to Ponce.

I'll be there from 7/15-24th, in San Juan in Altamira, con mi suegras y mi familia. I'll PM you and maybe we can hook up.... 

Where in PR do you live?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

San Juan and work on Manati.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Avoid Monagas like a plague, its only dry and ridable about one day a year. The rest of the time its typically muddy and mostly unridable. I despise that trail with a passion. There are a few trails within relatively easy reach of San Juan. Mainly Cambalache which is really good. The Salinas trail in the Albergue Olimpico is also pretty well kept now. I wouild recommend trying Guanica if you get a chance.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

*sounds like a day trip...*

I'll touch base with you guys before I leave...I'd be game for hooking up for a ride at Salinas or Cambalache. Guanica sounds fun, it's like 2 and 1/2 from San Juan??


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Any ridding to the South or West is basically a whole day affair.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm flying in this week....*

Dirt and Hecubus,

I'm flying in next Thursday...I'll be in Rio Mar definitely for the weekend for a reunion. We might be there till Tuesday.

So it looks like I might be stuck east of San Juan till Tuesday (20th). Then back in San Juan, Altamira, till the 24th.

I saw somewhere there is a race next Sunday, but I'll be nursing a hangover from Saturday night.

Is there any riding near El Yunque, which to my recollection is south of Rio Mar? Better yet, do you know of any trails near Rio Mar?

I'm still debating bring the MTB vs. the RB. I know how people drive so I really don't want to be a on a road bike.

Let me know if you have any ideas....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

There's a race on the 18th in the Monagas Equestrian Park, I'll be working on the event as an official dealing with the kids league (my kid races) so if you want to come and take a look at local XC racing scene you're more than welcomed.

There's a cow/horse pasture that we ride often in Fajardo that will be ~15min from Rio Mar. It has great views and a lots of climbing. Near el Yunque, I don't know any dirt trail in that area. The only trail I know is the main paved road that goes from road 3 up to the tourist trap section of the forest. Near Rio Mar there are no trails to ride on, we have a beach house very close to Rio Mar and we only take the bikes if we're riding the Fajardo farm.

If you decide to bring the RB Hecubus will be your man, I don't have one and only ride dirt (too many close calls with female drivers).

Will you have internet access during your visit? If not email me so I can give you my cell number.

Are you leaving the 25th? We're planning a ride on that weekend in Cabo Rojo, it will be an all day affair if interested.

You can check the following web sites for info on the local cycling scene: 
www.cmtbpr.com
www.ciclismopr.com


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm usually a loner on the road bike but if you bring it there are a few groups we can hook up with early on saturdays. At that hour the roads are nearly deserted.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still sitting on the fence...I would be interested in checking out Fajardo. I've seen your pics Dirt. How many miles are there? 

I'll be in Rio Mar from Saturday till probably Tuesday or so... then back in SJ till Saturday.

OTOH, I have thought about bringing the RB. The suegras live very close to San Patricio, which I know there is a Saturday road ride out of there. But I'm not a 6 a.m. kind of person...

I'll make a decision in the next day or two. I'm leaning toward the MTB...I'll let you guys know...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't have the distance of the Fajardo trail but isn't that long. It has a fair share of climbs and can be ridden under any condition.

The weather here isn't the best, we're been hit with rain almost on a weekly basis and most of the trails near the metro area are soaking wet specially the Monagas park were the XC race is taking place on Sunday.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

There are several ways to ride the Fajardo loop. It can be anywhere from 3.5 to 6 miles. I would strongly recommend tubeless tires with stans because it is thorn infested in many areas. Fajardo is a nice loop to train and has some great views but its honestly not what I would consider a great trail. As Dirt Devil said, the main advantage of fajardo is its ridable even in the worst of conditions. The soil is very loose so it never packs into mud and the climbs are grippy even in the wet.
The San Patricio group leaves at 7:00 am sharp as do most of the other road groups. Its a very good group ride.


----------



## djohnsonaz (Jan 31, 2005)

*Looking for a ride next week in PR.*

Hello,

I will be on vacation next week at the El Conquistador resort in Fajardo, PR. I am looking for a guide that can provide a bike. I don't have a rental car now, but could get one for the day if necessary. I am training for a 24 hour race on Feb 19/20 and would like to go on one good ride while I am there. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dan Johnson, Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

djohnsonaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be on vacation next week at the El Conquistador resort in Fajardo, PR. I am looking for a guide that can provide a bike. I don't have a rental car now, but could get one for the day if necessary. I am training for a 24 hour race on Feb 19/20 and would like to go on one good ride while I am there. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Don't know about the ridding on that side of the Island but I can tell you that the El Conquistador is a great place! You lucky [email protected]#[email protected]#!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Check your PMs.


----------

